# Chicken Soup with Meatballs, Italian style. :)



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Never have I had chicken soup with meatballs. Linguine would be my choice.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Guap0_ said:


> Never have I had chicken soup with meatballs. Linguine would be my choice.


Do you mean meatballs with linguini, or chicken soup with linguini?

If you never had meatballs in chicken soup, your missing out...try it
you’ll like it! 

Have you ever heard of Italian Wedding soup? 
It often served at weddings, only they use rice in the soup.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't know why but I love soup when I'm cold and tired.

This looks good.


Our grocery store had 2 for 1 on pepperoni last week when we made your sausage and pepperoni bread so we had leftover pepperoni. Last night we bought more dough and had calzones.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> I don't know why but I love soup when I'm cold and tired.
> 
> This looks good.
> 
> ...


Me too, soup is a good thing...:smile:

Did you make the sausage and pepper and pepperoni bread or the
Spinach and sausage and pepperoni bread? 

I buy a lot of sausage when it’s on sale for 1.99 a pound. I freeze multiple
bags of sausage (3 in a bag) cause I make so many sausage dishes with
just 3 sausages....I kid you not, there is probably 15 bags of sausage in
my freezer :biggrin2: mozzarellas too. I buy lots of mozzarella (1 lb)
cut them in half and freeze...I’m running low now, only have about 25
Mozzarellas in the freezer.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> Do you mean meatballs with linguini, or chicken soup with linguini?


Meatballs with linguine.


----------

